
Microsoft unveils an app store for PWAs - kostarelo
https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2018/02/06/welcoming-progressive-web-apps-edge-windows-10/#5bEXBPwCqSgWttia.97
======
mtgx
This is just as bad as Chrome's own store for packaged web apps. It's funny
how they even say in the beginning that progressive web apps don't need to be
packaged...but let's do it anyway, because we _love_ lock-in!

~~~
kostarelo
I don't get it. Chrome's store is for Chrome extensions and apps only. Not
progressive web apps in general. If I get it correctly, Microsoft is trying to
create an app store for applications that are already available on the
internet as is.

